# Custom headers for 1988 Beretta GT 2.8 with 5 sp



## pdentrem (Dec 12, 2020)

Decided to post some of the photos from a build I did back in 1990-91. I was encouraged due to mickri's topic Headers for my MG Midget.
These were based upon many articles in Hot Rod, Popular Hot Rod, Car craft etc. 
Had 1/2" header flanges cut and with 3-4 boxes of u bend tubing, alot of try and fit and repeat over a couple of months on my spare time. Used a spare 2.8 for mock up with on the weekends remove the exhaust from the car to try and make any changes required. I got really good at remove and install the factory exhaust. Had to move the DIS from below the exhaust manifold to above the rocker cover for room. A slight reshape of one of the cooling fan legs for clearance and diverting a water line was what was needed for the front set. The rear set there was actually more room but not for traditional long tubes. Had to twist them around like a french horn so that they would meet up at the collector. 1-1/2" tubing with 3" collector feeding into a modified cat with 3" SS pipe to the rear of the car. The car would still pass emissions, but barely. Even at at the end of its life the headers were still on the car and I removed them and sold them to another guy. He could use them to pattern another set for himself.
Pierre


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 12, 2020)

Nicely done.  I remember those Berettas.  Never saw anybody go to such a length to hot rod one, but I understand why.  I blew my drink out of my nose when you said you twisted the rear pipe around like a French HORN.  Horn wasn't the word I was expecting.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 12, 2020)

Not too many people had done much to the Beretta, though there were some speed parts. With the factory exhaust the back pressure was 5.5# at 5000 rpm, tracked it from idle to redline and it built 1# per 1000 rpm. With the more flowing system the back pressure dropped to 1.75# at 5000. There was an increase in mpg from 32 to 37, about 15%. The power increase would likely be near this as well.
In any case, it was a blast to hit the on ramps and actually hit the speed limiter which was 210 kilometers.
Pierre


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 12, 2020)

I think mine was a 1990 GT.  6 speed,  fairly fast,  don't remember much about else about it.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 13, 2020)

Never had 6 speed. There were two versions of auto, 3 speed & a 4 speed. The manual was Getrag 282 stick. It handled a lot better than the 2 previous cars 69 Chevelle and 77 Malibu.

I did do poly bushing front and back, upgraded the front brakes with the newer spindles and larger disk when the ABS version came out. Welded up the lower stamp steel front control arms with reinforcement plates top and bottom. That eliminated a lot of flex in the front end and dropped the car with lower springs by 1”. Was fun to drive but could not stop the built in death rust in the rockers and quarter panel. Poor design in those areas even with rust spray every year. I got 19 years out of it.
Pierre


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 13, 2020)

Dhal22 said:


> don't remember much about else about it.


I just remember changing the back 3 spark plugs


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 13, 2020)

The Lumina was much worst!


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 13, 2020)

Didn’t have any customers with the Lumina, had several with Beretta’s. One guy was a traveling salesman, lots of miles. Not a bad car, just not the easiest to service. Glad those days are no more.


----------

